# Second egg whites



## goodgiver (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it possible to take egg whites and mix them with something that you can cook them and then pickle them?  (as in pickled eggs)


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not understanding your question I guess. Are you asking if you can pickle only the whites of the egg?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 17, 2007)

Why can't you just make pickled eggs, cut them in half, and remove the yolk ?


----------



## mercyteapot (Sep 19, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:


> Why can't you just make pickled eggs, cut them in half, and remove the yolk ?



I was going to ask the same thing.  I do that all the time.


----------

